# Painting Brass



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a lot of brass lure bodies for inline spinners I make. I would like to paint them and am wondering what the best way to do this would be? Do I need to use a primer first? I want them to hold up as well and would probably want to coat it with a clear enamel? Any suggestions welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i would go with powder paint,simple and bake 20 min @350 and is done,durable no smell and fast.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm CHEAP, & getting lazy-er,,,, so I use stick-on glitter tape, (Ebay) & buy my blades & spoons BULK.
As far as paint goes, I just go to the Dollar store & get GLITTER NAIL POLLISH. Usually $1 a bottle.
Right now,,, I need to make & tie up more solid pinks, oranges, & dark purple harnesses,,, & 'Budweiser' colored silver spoons.
Yesterday,,, those bottom dwelling eyes tore up my LAST purple & dark blue harness. Swallowed it so far down I couldn't even see the bottom hook. :<(


----------

